# 2007 Pioneers



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

The PDP-4270, PDP-5070, and the PDP-6070 have started shipping. What do all of you think?

We have the 4270 and the 5070's in and there is a huge amount of interest for these, just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

They look good Stephanie. A little outside my price range, but the dual tuners are a nice feature, and I sure wish I had two HDMI inputs.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to see them yet, but from what I've heard, they are fantastic. Of course, I would expect them to be due to reputation and price.


----------

